
Quickly deploying Redis Commander inside your Kubernetes cluster - deforciant
https://webhookrelay.com/blog/2018/07/23/kubernetes-redis-commander
======
deforciant
Hi guys, this weekend I had to connect and check some data in my running Redis
instance which was deployed in GKE. With pretty much no effort I deployed
Redis Commander and decided to write a blog post about it. Hopefully, it will
be helpful if you find yourself in a similar situation.

